# mon ipod à pris l'eau.que faire ?



## stefaction (3 Avril 2008)

mon ipod a pri l'eau ne fonctionne plus.que faire?


----------



## Bonfire (3 Avril 2008)

Début Joke:
Un ipod à l'eau c'est un iphone en quelque sort...
Fin Joke

Si c'est de l'eau propre laisse sécher et fait une petite prière à saint ipapy.
S'il n'y a pas eu de court circuit le laisser sécher longtemps et surtout pas dans un four ni sur un radiateur mais à l'air   devrait pouvoir résoudre ton problème.


----------



## nikki sixx (4 Avril 2008)

il faut lui aprendre à nager pour les prochaines fois...  


bref, surtout ne pas le faire chauffer avec des appareils !!!!!


----------



## Galldrian (4 Avril 2008)

Dans quelles circonstances a-t-il pris l'eau?


----------



## David_b (4 Avril 2008)

Galldrian a dit:


> Dans quelles circonstances a-t-il pris l'eau?


il a voulu téléphoner avec son iPod:
_allo ?_
plouf !

Je suis loin.

Comme dit: laisser sécher PLUSIEURS JOURS. et prier...


----------



## Salemome13005 (6 Avril 2008)

Je pense aussi que le laisser secher plusieurs jour et prier est la bonne solution


----------



## boulette-girl (31 Août 2009)

le mien est tombé dans la piscine où se trouvait du chlore, il s'allume mais l'acran reste tout blanc  A t-il une chance de refonctionner ?
Merci de m'aider


----------



## Nicolas_D (31 Août 2009)

boulette-girl a dit:


> le mien est tombé dans la piscine où se trouvait du chlore, il s'allume mais l'acran reste tout blanc  A t-il une chance de refonctionner ?
> Merci de m'aider



Comme dit plus haut, tu dois démonter ton iPhone et le faire sécher au sèche-cheveux avant de le mettre en route. Vérifies que les circuits électriques ne rouillent pas aussi. Si tu as de l'eau derrière une vitre, sèches-là.

Sinon pour les cierges et les prières, veux mieux mettre de l'argent de côté, ce sera plus rentable.


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Nicolas_D a dit:


> Comme dit plus haut, tu dois démonter ton iPhone et le faire sécher au sèche-cheveux avant de le mettre en route. Vérifies que les circuits électriques ne rouillent pas aussi. Si tu as de l'eau derrière une vitre, sèches-là.
> 
> Sinon pour les cierges et les prières, veux mieux mettre de l'argent de côté, ce sera plus rentable.




au sèche cheveux ? attention danger ..... ce peut être pire que le mal si c'est trop chaud, les composants électroniques pourraient ne pas y résister


----------



## Nicolas_D (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> au sèche cheveux ? attention danger ..... ce peut être pire que le mal si c'est trop chaud, les composants électroniques pourraient ne pas y résister



Pourtant c'est de cette façon que font les techniciens en téléphonie. Au moins la personne que je connais qui travaille dans ce domaine. Il dit au client que l'appareil est mort que ce n'est pas pris par la garantie (bien sûr !) et ensuite il sèche les composants, vérifie au testeur que tout est ok et remet l'appareil en route. 

Bon ce n'est pas un décapeur thermique non plus, donc ça devrait pas chauffer tant ça.


----------



## Bombigolo (31 Août 2009)

Le truc du moment , c'est de le balancer du 3eme étage , et de déclarer que la batterie a exploser !
Apres tu convoques la presse locale , en oubliant pas de te coller un sparadrap sur la figure avant ,
de maniere à ce que l'on voit bien que tu as été blessé lors de l'explosion .

Apres , tu laisse mijoter , et si tout se passe bien , on te verra au fabuleux journal de Mr Pernot


----------



## lora3531 (22 Avril 2010)

bonjour, mon petit frere à fait tomber 1seule goutte d'eau sur le ipod d'un pote a lui, le ipod qui n'avait plus bcp de batterie s'est éteint, mais depuis il ne se rallume plus, est-ce que c'ets à cause de la goutte d'eau?? ça me parait bizare qu'une goutte deau le casse, répondez moi vite s'il vous plait, merci bcp


----------



## BigMac50 (22 Avril 2010)

Salut Ca dépends ou est tombe la goutte mais bon vu la phrase je suppose que la goute est tombée sur l'écran Dans ce cas il est peu probable que cela ait foutu en l'air l'iPod en question alors 2 choix possibles soit on essaye de vois faire raquer pour avoir un iPod gratis au passage ou alors la personne ne sait pas se servir de son iPod et donc une fois le iPod complètement décharger il faut le brancher et attendre un peu qu'il recharge la batterie pour que l'iPod fonctionne a nouveau


----------



## Deathschyte (21 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je remonte ce poste pour vous poser mon propre problème.
Voulait faire plaisir à mon amie pour son anniversaire, je décide de lui offrir un iPod Touch 8Go en août dernier. ( Le 16 ), étant en vacance à ce moment là, on décide d'aller à la piscine et de se laisser bronzer tranquillement. Sauf que, le sac ( en cuir ) reposait dans une minuscule flaque d'eau qui à sûrement dû humidifier le sac et à cause du phénomène d'évaporation, certaines gouttelettes d'eau ont du rentrer dans la Jack et changer la couleur de cette foutue pastille. Tout ça le 19.
Autant vous dire que 200euros pour trois jours, y'a de quoi foutre les **.
Enfin, n'étant pas au courant de ce qu'il se passait, je décide d'aller à l'APR youcast le plus proche ( Grenoble ) et de leur filer l'iPod pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent en faire. 3 jours plus tard, je reçois un coup de fil du technicien qui me met au courant que la garantie Apple ne marche pas pour ce cas là.

Bref, j'en viens au point qui m'intéresse :
Est-il possible de changer ou de faire changer la pastille de couleur pour faire repasser l'iPod sous garantie et prétendre une panne bidon ?
Maintenant, que mon iPod est passé à l'APR, est-il enregistré sous son serial n° dans les archives ?

Enfin voilà, tout ça tout ça.

Merci d'avance !

Death'


----------



## trastaroute (10 Mars 2011)

j'ai lexperience  alor jai un mini ipod que j'ai croyer que jai perdu mes enfet jai aublier mon  dans mon jardin pendant 3 mois de l'hiver,  naige,  pluis  la total meme les esgargo, bref un jour je retourne un peux de bricolage ah ah ah mon ipod trempé meme quelque petit moisi !!!! le bol deja il a y ete deja kc au niveaux de l'afficheur car je lé jeté sur le mur mes il marche bref je prend mon ipod je le pose pret de radiateur everon 30 cm je laisse pendand 5 a 7 jour ma copine le prend pour le posé aillieur elle touche play !!!!!!!!! bing il marche a merveil meme il dance parfoix lol voila :love: la vie et belle je me suis dit wao ipod  c top je fete sa j'achete un autre le dernier ipod touch 199 allez 1 moin plus tard l'emage faible et encor plus je me suis dit c le reglage de la luminusité et j'essay ya pas moyin puis plus rien puis revien puis pas de touch tactil je ramin la merveil 2 moin en attente pour me diril es oxcydé pardon ?????  :mouais:  la pastil et :rose:  rose  appel m'envoi une factur de 279  pour la reparation 1 moin apret il m'enoi un sms vien cherché ton bordel    meme pas une jeste comercial a la fin jai mon ipod chez moi au choud  jai les papier la factur meme les photos je vais fair une belle pub pour appel ché plus qoi fair mes en attandant j'ecoute ma mucika avec mon encien ipod que je le nom LE VIEUX  MARIN AVEUGLE BRAVOOOOOOOO APPEL   JAI LA RAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGE


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2011)

An francé, sa done koi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2011)

Deathschyte a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je remonte ce poste pour vous poser mon propre problème.
> Voulait faire plaisir à mon amie pour son anniversaire, je décide de lui offrir un iPod Touch 8Go en août dernier. ( Le 16 ), étant en vacance à ce moment là, on décide d'aller à la piscine et de se laisser bronzer tranquillement. Sauf que, le sac ( en cuir ) reposait dans une minuscule flaque d'eau qui à sûrement dû humidifier le sac et à cause du phénomène d'évaporation, certaines gouttelettes d'eau ont du rentrer dans la Jack et changer la couleur de cette foutue pastille. Tout ça le 19.
> ...


Difficile de tromper l'assistance avec cette foutue pastille.
Par contre ne pas se décourager : laisser sécher et encore sécher l'iPod, au soleil notamment avec prise vers le haut : Celui de mon fils est passé en machine à laver avec le pantalon et bien au bout de 2 mois il est reparti complètement  ! :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------




etudiant69 a dit:


> An francé, sa done koi ?



Meuh non tu sais bien qu'en ce moment il y a un fil où il est question de ne pas relever les fôtes daurtografe, va vautair dessus si tu veux que ça change

http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/un-sans-faute-630812.html


----------



## trastaroute (15 Mars 2011)

je veux comprendre ??? etudion69 es tu te foux de moi au tu es dorégine clown si tu me cible je te repend au mon jai 5 longue que je metrise et la j'aprent a l'ecrire sache que jai arreté l'ecole j'avais 12 ans je suis marier et jai une fille et jai 30 ans belle vie tu voi mes toi cher 69 tu laiche toujour les fesssse ??????????????????????   :casse:


----------



## techlille (16 Mars 2011)

Je crois que nous avons un petit malin...
Un ipod qui a pris l'eau ne passe pas en garantie, point barre, et vos tentatives d'escroquerie a la pastille me font bien rire, sachez que nous avons d'autres façons de savoir ce qui s'est passé...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Mars 2011)

Deux jours après avoir acheté un iPod Shuffle, je l'oublie sur un T Shirt après le sport et le passe à la machine. 
Horreur quand je m'en rends compte lorsque je sors le linge de la machine....
Le lendemain, il remarchait parfaitement et il m'accompagne toujours au sport. Je fais un peu plus attention de ne pas l'oublier après.....


----------



## wath68 (16 Mars 2011)

trastaroute a dit:


> je veux comprendre ??? etudion69 es tu te foux de moi au tu es dorégine clown si tu me cible je te repend au mon jai 5 longue que je metrise et la j'aprent a l'ecrire sache que jai arreté l'ecole j'avais 12 ans je suis marier et jai une fille et jai 30 ans belle vie tu voi mes toi cher 69 tu laiche toujour les fesssse ??????????????????????   :casse:


On ne comprend rien 
Et ton premier message est pire encore ... j'ai lâché l'affaire au bout de deux lignes.


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2011)

trastaroute a dit:


> je veux comprendre ??? etudion69 es tu te foux de moi au tu es dorégine clown si tu me cible je te repend au mon jai 5 longue que je metrise et la j'aprent a l'ecrire sache que jai arreté l'ecole j'avais 12 ans je suis marier et jai une fille et jai 30 ans belle vie tu voi mes toi cher 69 tu laiche toujour les fesssse ??????????????????????   :casse:


En parlant de fesses...
Si tu tiens aux tiennes, vaudrait mieux faire un effort sur ton écriture....
(que le français soit ta langue maternelle ou pas...)
Et, surtout, parler correctement aux autres. 

Sinon, ben&#8230;
Trace ta route ?!&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Mon dictionnaire et mon Bescherelle ont pris l'eau.
Que faire ?


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2011)

Génial la réplique est aussi impressionnante que l'orthographe. 

Il y a des fautes que tu pourrais éviter facilement sur ton second message (comme mon pseudo). Et puis il n'y a pas que l'orthographe. Les tournures de tes phrases n'existent même pas à l'oral.

Excuse moi mais c'est un calvaire que te lire. SI tu veux une réponse à ta question, fais en sorte qu'elle soit compréhensible...


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2011)

Monsieur  a pris un avertissement. Il reviendra quand il aura appris à écrire.

Inutile d'envenimer les choses. 

Merci.


----------



## JaiLaTine (15 Juin 2011)

bonjour,
il faut mettre ton iPod dans un sac ou une boite avec du riz sec (plein)  et laisser le tout fermé pendant au moins une journée. Le riz va  absorber l'humidité. Ensuite fin de séchage à l'air libre. Si après cela  ça ne marche pas, c'est qu'il est mort


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Juin 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> bonjour,
> il faut mettre ton iPod dans un sac ou une boite avec du riz sec (plein)  et laisser le tout fermé pendant au moins une journée. Le riz va  absorber l'humidité. Ensuite fin de séchage à l'air libre. Si après cela  ça ne marche pas, c'est qu'il est mort



Vraiment je ne vois pas pourquoi avec un peu d'eau il serait mort, je répète le post envoyé en début de ce fil : l'iPod de mon fils est passé dans la machine à laver avec un cycle complet de lavage et bien ... Il a redémarré au bout de 3 mois de séchage tranquille SOYONS PATIENT AVEC NOS BIJOUX !
P.S. : Le riz ne suffit pas !  A absorber toute l'humidité...


----------

